# Chinese support on Gentoo.

## arapov

Hello,

   Where I can read how to get chinese supoort in Gentoo and any related information on english or russian languages? 

   My girlfriend want to have chinese input/output in Gentoo. (KDE3.4)

P.S. Hello from Vladivostok, Russia.

P.P.S. I don't know chinese. Please reply in english!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## feilfly

you can emerge kde-i18n

```
root #LINGUAS="zh_CN" emerge kde-i18n
```

----------

## liuspider

emerge skim

for inputing.

You have to configure it correctly:

http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation/install_configure/all/configuration_of_system

----------

## arapov

I installed skim, recompiled programs with USE=cjk. How to switch layout? I start kate/kwrite, what I should do to write chinese ?

----------

## liuspider

what layout? You mean to use US keyboard layout?

If you configured it correctly, you can activate it by "ctrl+space"

----------

## arapov

I have trigger [ctrl-space] in Global Settings->Xwindow ... but ctrl-space not working. 

What it can be?

----------

## EricHsu

hi, arapov,

Please check this thread, may it be helpful for you  :Smile: 

----------

## anonymousness

i hava done #LINGUAS="zh_CN" emerge kde-i18n，but chinese support did not come ture yet,under kde-3.5,the simple chinese appeared in languages list ,but chinese still display pane，HELP!!!!!!!

----------

## Halahad

 *anonymousness wrote:*   

> i hava done #LINGUAS="zh_CN" emerge kde-i18n，but chinese support did not come ture yet,under kde-3.5,the simple chinese appeared in languages list ,but chinese still display pane，HELP!!!!!!!

 

I don't know to much about kde, You must set Chinese locale to get a working env.

----------

## SeaTiger

First of all, does your girlfriend want traditional Chinese or simplified Chinese, they are different.

Second, are you using 64-bit? That will need more steps.

----------

